# Single woman thinking of using donor storyline on the Archers



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello, just wondered if there are any other Archers fans amongst you? I must admit I didn't see that story line coming but should be very interesting to see how it develops.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oooh I sometimes listen although havent for a while.

I shall do so


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Definitely should be interesting listening.  Unfortunately the character involved is rather selfish and immature, so I can't imagine it will be a fully positive portrayal of what we're going through.  You never know though. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

They had a story line a couple of years ago when a young Irish woman (can't remember her name) wanted one of the young gay men to be a donor. She didn't go ahead in the end (I only listen infrequently, but I think she just left Ambridge?). I must admit I was driving when the story line first emerged and nearly had an crash    Shame that they didn't follow it through. 

Will be interesting to see how they deal with this. 

OneStep


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

If you have some time (and a sense of humour) have a look at the Archer's Message Boards... oh my... this has put the cat among the pigeons!  

Now, I really must get back to work!
OS


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

While I was driving last night I heard her telling her parents anmd brother and it didnt too well. 
Rlxx


----------



## carrie12345 (Dec 5, 2009)

I am 15 weeks pregnant after three IVF attempts and told one (elderly) friend from my church this week about the details of my pregnancy. She was actually thrilled to hear this storyline on the archers, so I hope it is dealt with sensitively. Similarly, when I told my best friends two boys ( aged 10 and 12) they immediately said "oh, like Phoebe from friends". I think my friend from church actually felt she was quite cool knowing someone who had already gone through IVF alone! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ahh thats really sweet Carrie


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Livid!! First Helen gets a 'cancellation' & therefore barely waits for treatment, now she's pregnant on 1st attempt. 

I know the latter can happen thank goodness but its a very bad message to any listeners how easy this all is!!! 

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

True, very annoying - but IMO it's at least positive that they actually bothered to see the storyline through and that she didn't meet Mr Right just in the nick of time. That would have really hacked me off!!!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Very true. That would be infinitely worse. Shame she is such an unsympathetic character though. Its putting me off listening a bit knowing that someone I don't like is going through something I very much approve of (if you know what I mean) and finding it easy when we all know sadly that it most often very hard.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Just became victim of archers mis information ! My friends mum apparenty asked after me to my friend and was told I'm fine but not yet pregnant to which she replied but Helen on the archers got pregnant first time- if only !! Not been following it but I'm sure we guessed it would protray it as easy !!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

more chatting sbaout it on here 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236462.msg3813571;boardseen#new
i'm not a listener but i understand she got pregnant after 1st IUI and so simple!! as it is in reality of course.


----------

